# Any Wide Format Inkjet Printers for Heat Transfer



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,
I'm pretty new to the forum, but I wish I had found this place a long time ago. I'm a screen printer that does the occasional inkjet transfer. I currently have an Epson R220 that I've used for my heat transfers. But after reading here, it seems that the Durabrite inks are better. I believe the R220 uses dye based inks. If somebody can confirm, that would be great. So I'm thinking of getting a pigment ink based printer.

I see that the C88 is the usual recommendation. But are there any reasonably priced pigment based printers that will print a 11" x 17" page? Some designs just don't quite fit on a 8.5" x 11".

Thanks for the help.

rusty


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Check out epson. They have a printer for you. I plan to up grade mine in the next few weeks. They have some that print bigger than 11x17.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

That's what I was looking at. I didn't see any printers on Epson's website that prints wider than 8.5" and uses the Durabrite inks. But I'm probably missing something.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

rusty said:


> That's what I was looking at. I didn't see any printers on Epson's website that prints wider than 8.5" and uses the Durabrite inks. But I'm probably missing something.


Here's a printer that will print the size you want. Epson Stylus CX5800F, Specifications - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

That one only prints 8.5" wide.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The 1280 prints 13 inch wide and 19 inch long. You can convert it to a CIS system. Checkouts Coastal for pricing. Lou


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

What does CIS stand for? Does that mean a bulk ink system?


----------



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

yes,i got epson 1280 a month ago from epson for 224.00 with 100.00 rebate 75 instant rebate and free shipping 

its still on sale only no instant 75.00 any more so price is 299.00 shipped


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

CIS = Continuous Ink (Flow) System or something similar depending on who you talk to. 

Several of us use Epson printers to print heat transfers larger than 8.5" wide. Don't get stuck on the Durabrite name. There are plenty of other inks available to print great looking transfers with. Check out some of the heat transfer distributors (Coastal, Conde, The Paper Ranch, RPL Supplies,...) and see what inks they offer.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

rusty said:


> What does CIS stand for?


Continuous Ink System



rusty said:


> Does that mean a bulk ink system?


Yes.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

I would like a wide format printer carrying 4 carts of durabrite ink.
My T shirt prints do not need 6 or 8 carts of color.
For my purposes a bulk ink system is not needed either.
I don't have a 1280, but have heard it is one of the worse for clogged heads.
Out of curiosity, can the newer epson's be run with only four carts ??

Just my thoughts,

Don


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Don't get stuck on the Durabrite name.


That is correct. That is just the brand name for Epson's pigment inks. Coastal sells pigment ink under the Everlast name and I think Magic Mix is also pigment inks.


> I don't have a 1280, but have heard it is one of the worse for clogged heads.
> Out of curiosity, can the newer epson's be run with only four carts ??


I think that depends on the inks you are using. Also you need to make prints often to keep heads from clogging. That is usually a sign of not using the system. Only the 8 x 10 printers take the 4 cart systems. You can not use a 4 cart system in unit designed for 6 or 8 carts.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I have another question. I bought a cheap bulk ink system (off Ebay) for my Epson R220 but never installed it. I have no idea what kind of ink is in it. But could I just use that system if I bought some pigment based ink for it?

thanks,
rusty


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree that you don't need more than 4 colors to do shirts and several other types of items. We just use 4 colors to do inkjet transfers and 4 colors to do dye sublimation, but that is because we use a RIP software (MultiRIP Screen Printing, Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and General Printing RIP Software) with profiles made specifically to give us great looking prints. The standard Epson driver does not have this capability.

Lou is correct that you need all the ink cartridges in the printer if you are using the standard Epson driver. This driver is going to want to pull ink from the LC and/or LM cartridge(s) to make the print look correct. If nothing is there, it will not work. Also, some of the printers will not work at all without having a certain amount of ink in the cartridges.

Why is using 6 cartridges such a bad thing in order to get larger prints?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The answer to whether you can use the bulk ink system for pigment inks is maybe. There are a lot of bulk ink systems in the market. Some work, some don't. The heat transfer distributors that sell bulk ink systems do a lot of research to see which system works the best and in some cases, work the best with their specific type of ink. A cheap bulk ink system will cost you more in head cleanings, nozzle checks and a simple waste of your product time to get it operating correctly. 

I would use the ink in first and then give it a try. You mentioned that you got it cheap on eBay, so at least you will not lose that much if it does not work and you can't convert it back to the original ink.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Lou is correct that you need all the ink cartridges in the printer


WELL DAA!! lol Most here don't know I am a former demo rep for epson. However, epson likes to change thing every year so my knowledge is getting thin, like the hair on my head.. Lou


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

That is great to know Lou. Now, when any of us have problems with our Epson printers, we can call you at any time of the day (or night).  Just kidding.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> WELL DAA!! lol Most here don't know I am a former demo rep for epson. However, epson likes to change thing every year so my knowledge is getting thin, like the hair on my head.. Lou


What is really interesting is that your avatar (other than all the white in the beard) could be an image of me... lol


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Another option may be an Epson 3000 printer. It uses CMYK and prints 17" wide. They make great printers for transfers. 110 or 220 ml cartridges last a long time. Not fast, but they will out last many of the current models available. You should be able to pick a good used on up off eBay for about $300.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

rusty said:


> That's what I was looking at. I didn't see any printers on Epson's website that prints wider than 8.5" and uses the Durabrite inks. But I'm probably missing something.


 
Okay you are right. Sorry it took so long to get back. I see that others have joined us. I took a deeper look and you would have to pay $300+ to get one. Now I have something to save for.

Want's the biggest press, 16x20?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Buechee said:


> Want's the biggest press, 16x20?


Do you mean "What's the biggest press?"? If so, there are commercial presses *significantly* larger than 16x20, and even standard small business style presses quite a lot larger.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have an old c60 from epson. I wonder if I can get dura bright for it. 

And what is the biggest standard small business style press?


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Buechee said:


> I have an old c60 from epson. I wonder if I can get dura bright for it.
> 
> And what is the biggest standard small business style press?


If you are thinking of very large size, then you are thinking of vinyl printer/cutters. You RIP your image directly to the vinyl and let it cut the contours.

50-60" starts around $19,000. US for a decent vinyl printer/cutter (note: this is not a plotter cutter)


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Buechee said:


> And what is the biggest standard small business style press?


GK do a 20"x25" swingaway. I had a feeling there were larger, but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I saw a 30x35 for sale somewhere.

There's also a bunch of really huge presses here:

HEAT PRESS - Oversized Heat Presses for High Production

Pretty crazy.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> I think I saw a 30x35 for sale somewhere.


There's lots in the 30x40, 40x60, 50x100, etc. range, but that's all large format equipment with air compressors, etc. and generally a lot more expensive. Good equipment, but not what most home businesses would be looking at.

The GK 20"x25" (for example) is obviously a lot more expensive than a 15"x15", but it's still before the "jump" in prices when you start getting to what I would consider more industrial equipment. It's basically a standard swingaway like any other that forum members would own, only bigger.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> The GK 20"x25" (for example) is obviously a lot more expensive than a 15"x15", but it's still before the "jump" in prices when you start getting to what I would consider more industrial equipment. It's basically a standard swingaway like any other that forum members would own, only bigger.


Ah, gotcha. I'd imagine a 20x25 would be pretty awkward to work with.. maybe not worth the hassle.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> Ah, gotcha. I'd imagine a 20x25 would be pretty awkward to work with.. maybe not worth the hassle.


True, it could be given how much some people (i.e. depending on stature) have with smaller presses. The larger equipment is very easy to use because it has a totally different design, but the price is overkill for most forum members.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

20x25 is all you would need for t-shirts. Anything would be to big.


----------

